# best way to automate making torrents from ftp source files



## wonslung (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm looking for a way to automate the process of downloading from an ftp site and then making those files into valid torrent files.

All the files will be in thier own directory with an SFV file to verify whether or not they are complete so i'm guessing i should be able to use security/cksfv to "decide" when to make the torrent.  then use something like ctorrent or bittornado to make the torrent file...my main question is does anyone know of a program that can do this or does anyone have a script for it? I'm not skilled enough to write the script yet though i am learning...i've been able to automate a lot of stuff already but this is the one that is giving me the biggest problem.

thanks


----------

